# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Starting to get duck fever - Changes over the years - plantings

## Bonecrusher

Ruger @ 4yrs he is retired from ducks now a full time avo thief / plum eater 
2009



2016 same view plantings have grown so much






2016 Mack @  6mths Opening Weekend




Last weekend of 2016 - big difference in size




Favourite photo of Ruger 1st retrieve



I have built a new mai mai this year will take photo's accordingly

----------


## nelpop

Nice looking spot boncrusher.

----------


## Bonecrusher

You will notice the bridge has been upgraded over the years you don't want to fall in there at 5.45am in the morning its chest deep and cold in May  :Thumbsup:

----------

